# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  تسرب صور تحديث أندرويد 4.2.2 لهاتف Sony Xperia Z

## mohamed73

تسربت  صور عديدة لتحديث أندرويد الأخير 4.2.2 على هاتف Sony Xperia Z، وهذه  الصور تُظهر الكثير من الواجهات الخاصة بالهاتف، والتي من المفترض أن تكون  موجودة عند وصول هذا التحديث بشكلٍ رسمي لجميع مستخدمي الهاتف.
ويظهر في التحديث الجديد أزرار التنقل الرئيسية بخلفية شفافة كما شاهدناها قبل فترة  على هاتف Xperia UL. وحسب العضو DooMLoRD في منتديات xda-developers والذي  استطاع الحصول على هذا التحديث، فإنه يقول إن التحديث سلسل جدًا وقد تم  إعادة تصميم بعض تفاصيل اللانشر الأساسي الخاص بالهاتف.                         
لا نستطيع تأكيد هذه الصور، إلا أنه ليس هناك ما ينفي صحتها بشكلٍ واضح، ولا معلومات عن الموعد الرسمي لوصول هذا التحديث حتى الآن.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور على المتابعة  بس هو موجود على سبورت السيتول لاكن للاسف لا توجد لغة عربي لل lt26i

----------

